# Lyft deactivation



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

Lyft just deactivated me because of a collision I had in September. Although I was not at fault they said since it is on my DMV record as an accident I am considered an unsafe driver. (I have dashcam footage of the girl hitting me and her insurance claimed 100% fault). Lyft said the only way they will reinstate me is if I have the accident removed from my DMV record. Has anybody ever done this before? How do I go about it?


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Good luck to you. This is for insurance reasons. I noticed over the last 5 - 10 years when ever I have price shopping other agencies, it no longer asks for At-Fault violations, but rather number of accidents (regardless of fault) in x number or years (some 3, sometimes 5) 

There is some actuary table out there somewhere that has figured that drivers who have been in an accident (not at fault) have a higher risk of being in an accident where they are at fault in the future.

Insurance companies only want you to pay in, never for them to pay out.

You may want to find out how long of a period they are looking for accidents and you may have to wait until that is up. I could see challenging the "fault" of an accident, but never getting removed from the DMV that you were in one.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Just curious, does the DMV record say you were at fault?


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

The record they sent to me does not show fault either way. It shows my name, date of the accident, and the word "accident". Lyft's email to me says they don't care whether I'm at fault or not, that I would have to get the accident removed from my DMV record completely.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

lovisone said:


> The record they sent to me does not show fault either way. It shows my name, date of the accident, and the word "accident". Lyft's email to me says they don't care whether I'm at fault or not, that I would have to get the accident removed from my DMV record completely


I would say you need to find out if the DMV is even supposed to have that on your record. (I don't know) You should contact the DMV and get it corrected/removed if they are saying it is your fault. I found this in Google. http://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/wcm/connect/87ca996b-03ef-4868-9b28-843d6c5afd25/dl208.pdf?MOD=AJPERES You really need to talk to the DMV as you will not get much accurate info anywhere else.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

lovisone said:


> The record they sent to me does not show fault either way. It shows my name, date of the accident, and the word "accident". Lyft's email to me says they don't care whether I'm at fault or not, that I would have to get the accident removed from my DMV record completely.


Ask the DMV they would be the only one who would be able to tell you for sure and make sure to ask more than one person.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I would say you need to find out if the DMV is even supposed to have that on your record. (I don't know) You should contact the DMV and get it corrected/removed if they are saying it is your fault. I found this in Google. http://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/wcm/connect/87ca996b-03ef-4868-9b28-843d6c5afd25/dl208.pdf?MOD=AJPERES You really need to talk to the DMV as you will not get much accurate info anywhere else.


Thank you. This is very helpful.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

lovisone said:


> Lyft just deactivated me because of a collision I had in September. Although I was not at fault they said since it is on my DMV record as an accident I am considered an unsafe driver. (I have dashcam footage of the girl hitting me and her insurance claimed 100% fault). Lyft said the only way they will reinstate me is if I have the accident removed from my DMV record. Has anybody ever done this before? How do I go about it?


They should not take into considerations accidents not at fault of driver. The last accident printout report I saw for myself showed in the report for me, "not at fault." It shouldn't be your problem if someone smacked you but it should show, clearly, in print that it's NOT your fault.

Often in accidents there may be an equal amount of fault or fuzzy situations where each driver played a contributory role, and the accident will get no "not at fault" determination, even though the participants may all have had some fault, therefore the report doesn't stipulate fault. It just lacks the "not at fault" clause. It's important to stay on top of this from the moment of the accident, through the entirety of the process, to make sure the correct determination is noted.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

How long do these stay on your record or how far back do they look? For example would a 4 year old accident be a problem?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I had a misdemeanor on my record and Lyft dropped me, but later accepted me after I told them how the charges were dropped and the situation surrounding the incident they were able to make an exception because it was a non violent offense that wasn't vehicle related. Ask to speak with someone higher up then a csr. Lyft was very good bout handling it. Uber on the other hand won't here you out and you have no chance of getting on.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

I was on the uber platform (with pax) when this accident occurred. They suspended me until after my vehicle was fixed and after they investigated fault. So, I'm hoping I'm at least vetted with uber and they won't deactivate me too.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Skinny1 said:


> How long do these stay on your record or how far back do they look? For example would a 4 year old accident be a problem?


Generally speaking I think the criteria is not having an incident for the last 5 years. But not really sure.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Generally speaking I think the criteria is not having an incident for the last 5 years. But not really sure.


I was found at fault for an accident less than 1 year before signing up to drive. I've not had any problems.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

andaas said:


> I was found at fault for an accident less than 1 year before signing up to drive. I've not had any problems.


How severe was it? i.e. citations, points, damage?

P.S. Luv Archer!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

No injuries, no citation, no points. Damage in the ballpark of $2,000 per vehicle.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

andaas said:


> No injuries, no citation, no points. Damage in the ballpark of $2,000 per vehicle.


Severity plays a role as well, I believe. 2 grand is not an end of the world incident. Odd you didn't get a citation to go with it.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Severity plays a role as well, I believe. 2 grand is not an end of the world incident. Odd you didn't get a citation to go with it.


Fault wasn't determined until the insurance company investigated later. Police were on the scene and collected information but no official report was written. Personally, I did not believe I was at fault, but my insurance company chose to side with the other party.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

i'm sure lyft raising their commission to 25% has nothing to do with this "policy" they put the lay down on you


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I was in an accident just 2 weeks before applying. In fact, I was only able to apply because my car was totaled and I replaced it with a vehicle usable for Uber/Lyft. Accident was completely the other driver's fault.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

lovisone said:


> Thank you. This is very helpful.


The DMV has a number you can call in Sacramento, and asks for it to be removed. They've removed accidents and tickets for several people I know. I have a code on my print for an at fault accident.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I had a misdemeanor on my record and Lyft dropped me, but later accepted me after I told them how the charges were dropped and the situation surrounding the incident they were able to make an exception because it was a non violent offense that wasn't vehicle related. Ask to speak with someone higher up then a csr. Lyft was very good bout handling it. Uber on the other hand won't here you out and you have no chance of getting on.


You better off not being on uber


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Here is Lyft's official requirements:
https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213585758

I assume you probably have more than 3 moving violations/accidents in the past 3 years?
Best way to check is to pay DMV $2.00 and get your driving record, it'll show all active convictions/accidents.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

Are you back on the road ?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

lovisone said:


> Lyft just deactivated me because of a collision I had in September. Although I was not at fault they said since it is on my DMV record as an accident I am considered an unsafe driver. (I have dashcam footage of the girl hitting me and her insurance claimed 100% fault). Lyft said the only way they will reinstate me is if I have the accident removed from my DMV record. Has anybody ever done this before? How do I go about it?


I've had an accident,also caused by the other person, who ran a yield sign and I didn't get deactivated


----------



## Jr6233 (May 20, 2016)

I work for an insurance company. Call lexisnexis and see if they will remove it from your record.


----------

